

Show HN: I made an ncurses SPV bitcoin client: bitc - fnsa

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bit-c&#x2F;bitc<p>bitc is a thin SPV bitcoin client.<p><pre><code>  * 100% C code,
  * support for linux and mac platforms,
  * console based: uses ncurses,
  * home grown async network i&#x2F;o stack,
  * home grown poll loop,
  * home grown bitcoin engine,
  * supports encrypted wallet,
  * supports Tor&#x2F;Socks5 proxy,
  * multi-threaded,
  * valgrind clean.
</code></pre>
You&#x27;ll need basic dev skills to install it: check-out the code, install dependencies then build. It&#x27;s all in the README file. I&#x27;m interested in all kinds of feedback you may have: feature requests, bugs, etc. Thanks!
======
fnsa
It looks like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/IJJU14s.png](http://i.imgur.com/IJJU14s.png)

